
Ask HN: Any Genomics Data Startup focusing on Cancer Research? - ronzensci
I have been going through the Genomics Data Commons portal of NCI. Are there any Cancer Data Science based startups who are using this kind of data to directly help informed cancer patients of the options available to them?
======
ronzensci
Strand Life Sciences strandls.com does this in a small way. Looking for more
such companies.

------
dekhn
It's not exactly a startup but GRAILbio does this.

------
throawaybay
Foundation Medicine. PGDx.

